# Son hurt penis



## IntuitiveJamie

My 4 year old was peeing last night and the toilet seat fell down onto the tip of his penis. It is swollen and black and blue today. I mean, it looks awful. I'm going to take him to the doctor to get it checked out, but has anyone on this huge board of thousands of people ever experienced this before? Please tell me he's not damaged forever.


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

I just talked to the doctor and they said not to worry about it unless the swelling interferes with his pottying. Which it is not. Phew! They did not seem concerned at all. I'm guessing they get this call a lot!
Son is acting just fine and is not complaining of pain, but boy it sure looks like a different story.
Just glad my little guy is okay!


----------



## SunshineJ

Yeah that happened to ds once. I cringed every time I looked at it, and I think DH was about immobile from sympathy pain there for a while. It hurt off and on for a couple days (can't exactly ice it, kwim?) but within a week it was cleared up with no resulting issues. Just remembering it makes me do the squirmy dance it looked so awful!


----------



## chaoticzenmom

It happened to a friend's son. It was awful too. I didn't see it, but she described it just like you did. He was fine, but I doubt he lifts the seat anymore.


----------



## ElaynesMom

Apparently this happened to my dh when he was about 3. I can tell you, 29 years later everything works as it should


----------



## iamama

Glad he is okay! My son hurt his little penis when his foreskin got in his swimming trunk netting! I cut all netting out of swimsuits after that!


----------



## JBaxter

Yes it happened to my oldest about the same age. It was a scream like I have NEVER heard before or since







His got bruised also but was better in a few days. He peed LEANING against the toilet seat for years! poor kid


----------



## LavenderMae

That happened to my 3 yr. old son about a month ago. Oh boy never heard him scream like that.








I'm so sorry that happened to your son, I hope it heals up quickly.


----------



## jocelyndale

You can replace your toilet seat with slow closing ones. I cracked our old seat and bought a new one with the slow close feature. It was less than $30, maybe only $20.

Anyhow, after hearing about toilet seat injuries (go ahead, google it), I admit to becoming a bit paranoid about worrying that my son would loose his foreskin/penis after all the worry I had over keeping him safe and intact.

Hopefully it's just a bruise, but go ahead and replace the seat. If your home's a rental, just keep the original seat in a closet. They're super easy to switch out.


----------



## claddaghmom

oh reading that made me grimace and I don't even have one.









My little brother was sliding down a rope on a playground and wrapped it around his little treasure. EGADS! Sympathy does not help reality unfortunately, but he was fine after a few days of I'm sure agonizing pain. I imagine it would not have been such a good ending if his package was different.


----------



## MorgnsGrl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iamama* 
Glad he is okay! My son hurt his little penis when his foreskin got in his swimming trunk netting! I cut all netting out of swimsuits after that!

That happened to my son once, too! He wasn't seriously hurt but his foreskin was very irritated. I cut the netting out of that suit and when I buy them now I only buy ones without netting.


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SunshineJ* 
Yeah that happened to ds once. I cringed every time I looked at it, and I think DH was about immobile from sympathy pain there for a while. It hurt off and on for a couple days (can't exactly ice it, kwim?) but within a week it was cleared up with no resulting issues. Just remembering it makes me do the squirmy dance it looked so awful!

This was exactly what my dh has been going through. And I said the exact same thing about icing of course. Poor lil man. He has had no ill effects today. Sorry for all the lil boys here that had the same thing happen. Thanks for letting me know they are all okay though.


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jocelyndale* 
You can replace your toilet seat with slow closing ones. I cracked our old seat and bought a new one with the slow close feature. It was less than $30, maybe only $20.

Anyhow, after hearing about toilet seat injuries (go ahead, google it), I admit to becoming a bit paranoid about worrying that my son would loose his foreskin/penis after all the worry I had over keeping him safe and intact.

Hopefully it's just a bruise, but go ahead and replace the seat. If your home's a rental, just keep the original seat in a closet. They're super easy to switch out.

I told my dh about this and we are going to do it!! Thanks for letting me know.
Oh and btw, I am NOT googling that!!


----------



## StephandOwen

I'm sorry your ds got hurt. I hope he's feeling better real soon!

My ds has a different penis/toilet story. When he was 4 1/2 he was sitting on the toilet going poop. DP was home with him, I was at work. Apparently ds fell into the toilet then jumped back up when the water hit his butt. His penis got caught on the underside of the toilet seat







I got a phone call at work from dp, frantic that ds "cut his penis off". Needless to say, kinda freaked. He had a cut on the base of his penis, where it meets the abdomen. We ended up in the ER. They knocked him out and put stitches and surgical glue to fix it. He is no worse for the wear, just a very slight scar now (1 1/2 years later). He didn't even need any pain killers after that (but he has autism and a funky pain tolerance so while his penis was kinda hanging off his body in the ER he was laughing and playing... doctors were shocked to say the least!).


----------



## mommy2two babes

DS did this a few months ago with a heavy wood toilet seat.
Boy did he ever scream. DH looked like he was going to puke.
He is no worse for wear except a little paranoid about raising the seat.


----------



## nikkiethridge

Oh wow, I didn't know those things could be such a hazard! Reading this thread just made my cringe...we are potty training so maybe i should switch to a slow close seat as well. Yikes!


----------



## Riverdog

My ds1 did this a few months ago, just before his 3rd birthday. No bruise, but it did bleed! Boy, did DH panic. I put him in the bath to pee for the first few times afterwards so that it wouldn't hurt too bad (kind of like peeing with a bottle or in the shower after birth). I didn't call/take him to the doctor because the only way to see the injury would have been to forcibly retract his foreskin, which I was so not ok with.


----------



## mythicalbee

Yowsers, this happened to us today - we have soft close toilet seats in our house to avoid this very problem and of course the world does not have the same toilet seats (you can buy them at any home improvment store!) so while visiting a friend - BLAM! The tip of his penis is black and blue and I have never heard my little guy scream so much. Luckily I have a level headed girlfriend and she immediately dosed him with ibuprofen, and called our pediatrician's nurse hotline. We tried to ice it, but he was having no parts of it!!! She said we were right on to give him some pain relief, and to just make sure that there is no blood in his urine and that he's not in excruciating pain while urinating, but otherwise to just let him heal. Hours later he did go pee and said ow, it hurt, but finished urinating. Now how things will go in the tub tonight? Sure that's another story...


----------



## Alphaghetti

Oh my word! I had no idea this could even happen. I have never in my life heard of anything like this happening to anyone I know. I think I'll stop nagging ds to lift the seat now.


----------



## LynnS6

I wonder if this is why ds suddenly went from standing up to pee to sitting down a couple of years ago??

Steph - that story about your son's penis hanging off makes me shudder. I think I would have completely freaked out.


----------



## AbbieB

I'm feeling tramatized by this thread. My little guy is 4 and just learning.

I will keeping the Arnica oil on hand. If you have some or can get some it's the most awesome stuff for bruising and swelling. I buy Weleda brand, which you can buy at Target. It's in an olive oil base. It gets slathered on any bumps and bruses in our house and I've used it while diapering to hydrate the skin. It's something that could help when ice is not an option. It might be something you could try even now for the swelling and bruising. It really helps the pain too.


----------



## mtiger

My son got his caught in the zipper of his sleeper when he was about 5. Oops.


----------



## Mayelin Garcia

My 3 1/2 year old boy had a accident at school with the toilet / zepper. He cut under the top of the penis. The blood and the screams where horrible. After an ambulance, 1 hour surgery and 4 stitches in his penis, he came out walking from the hospital and giving bear hugs all over the place. As a parent you feel horrible... and who to blame?. But the school teachers and the director where so nice and preoccupied to the whole situation. The keep hem calm and collected, put ice on the cut and talked to him throughout. If you know your child you'll be aware of what could had happened before you even get there. Every day when he goes potty he want to flush the toilet before he put his pants up or the seat down.


----------



## proudMoMmy2634

lol..enjoyed reading this post...(don't have a penis so I didn't know this incident happens)...Glad your son is okey.


----------



## Robert Haight

[Post removed by moderator for refusal to edit]


----------



## ananas

It sounds like the toilet seat was up...


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ananas*
> 
> It sounds like the toilet seat was up...


Yes, the seat was up, which was the cause of the accident. I think Robert missed that part.

Annas, will you please edit your post to remove the quote from Robert? Robert, please check your PM box before continuing to post. Thanks, ICM


----------

